# Email check



## Markus Schott (23. Juni 2003)

hi
ich such ein kleines Programm das ich immer nebenher laufen lassen kann! Und zwar soll mir dieses Program einen POP3 account auf neue emails abfragen und mir nur anzeigen, das ich neue emails hab oder nicht! mehr nicht!! kennt jemand sowas?

Danke schonmal!
Cyclone


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Juni 2003)

Einfach mal ein bisschen google'n oder selbst programmieren.


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Juni 2003)

Outlook Express


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juni 2003)

http://www.webattack.com/freeware/comm/fwemcheck.shtml

Ich persönlich nutzte den Mailwasher (Freeware)- allerdings nicht die neue Version, da diese auf einen Account limitiert ist... -> http://www.mailwasher.net 

ciao

//Edit: Laut lizenz darf man es frei verbreiten, wenn du also die "alte" Version brauchst -> mail


----------



## Markus Schott (23. Juni 2003)

danke, genau das meinte ich!

@arnE: ich glaub das mit dem selber programmieren wird bei mir wohl nix!


----------

